# Sous Vide first timer



## JLeonard (Jun 28, 2022)

So I’ve broken into sous vide. Haley, 

 hecXCV
,  (my daughter) got me a Crux unit for Father’s Day. I bought a Everie container off Amazon. It came with the sleeve and rack. Nice little set up.
first run I tried a couple of pork loin roast.






Used the 

 Inkbirdbbq
 vac sealer to bag them.





into the sous vide container at 149 degrees for a 4 bath.





gonna have to modify the lid a little. Wouldn’t close down down around the unit.
out and into the CI for a sear. Gonna have to work on my sear skills a little.





I will say…. this is the most tender and moist loin I have ever cooked! Perfectly cooked. Now I’m ready to try a steak. The wife and mother in law are asking about seafood. May have to try some lobster tails and shrimp next.
thanks for looking. And thanks 

 Bearcarver
 for his great write ups and step by steps and for answering my questions on PM.
Jim


----------



## clifish (Jun 28, 2022)

Yeah my wife will not let me do pork any other way.  Seafood should be awesome,  have not tried steak yet...other than a long ride of a eye round ala 

 Bearcarver


----------



## DougE (Jun 28, 2022)

Welcome to the world of SV. Looks like you're off to a great start.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 28, 2022)

Looks good Jim. I find that the SV is not good for everything, but what it’s good at there is no comparison.

I’ve done seafood, I would rather boil or grill, I’ve done chicken, not a fan. But beef and pork are incredible. SV also is how I finish my sausages now, from snack sticks to 5” bologna. It is superior in finishing.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 28, 2022)

Looks great Jim . You'll be hooked for sure . 
I just did an anise cure pork loin . Think Italian ham . 
I did 140 for 4 hours . Makes a fantastic hot sandwich . 

I do SV fried chicken with bone in thighs . It's fantastic . 

Put the Mississippi pot roast on the list too .


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 28, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great Jim . You'll be hooked for sure .
> I just did an anise cure pork loin . Think Italian ham .
> I did 140 for 4 hours . Makes a fantastic hot sandwich .
> 
> ...


Did you post the anise cure pork loin?  Sounds delicious.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2022)

Congrats on the new SV unit they are great for a lot of things. It looks awesome nice first with it. I have started using the cast iron frying pan to sear a lot of what I SV it works great and I get to stay in the house out of the heat while doing it. Steaks come out very good using the souse vide unit I do ours at 130 for 2 hours then sear usually a very quick sear on the wife's she likes them still mooing and a bit more on mine to get it a little more done.
If you like salads Cesar or regular I'd suggest some chicken breasts skin off put them in at 150 degrees for 4 hours then since you cut them up into chunks searing is optional. I usually do 10-15 at a time then vacuum seal individually and freeze, easy to defrost one when we want a salad then just cut into chunks and add to the salad. A neighbor likes to get them from me and shred them then simmer in bbq sauce a couple hours and have pulled chicken sandwiches.


----------



## txav8r (Jun 29, 2022)

I’m new to the forum. I just got my GMG DB pellet grill. But I’m not new with my Anova SV. You will find that many things are both easier and better with SV as part of the cook. Some of you are cooking longer than my experience tells me I need to. But the beauty of SV, is that it won’t overcook, and it can be held for extra time at the perfect temp. I have done everything from HB and Poached eggs to steaks. 

One of the best uses of your SV, is to reheat. You can seal anything just about in a bag and reheat it accurately without continuing to cook or dry out your meal. You can reconstitute it at the same time! Adding just a little Coca Cola to the bag will add moisture. But adding butter or even better, tallow, will make leftover  brisket from the fridge taste better than it did out of the smoker! I cooked a brisket two days ago and it was great. But I sliced the cold brisket, bagged it, put a half TBS of smoked wagyu beef tallow on each side of the slices in the bag. I chopped it when done and it was probably the best chopped brisket sandwiches I have ever had. 

Imagine a whole Chateaubriand cooked to the perfect temp edge to edge, end to end, and finished in butter in the CI with your favorite aromatics. And best of all, it’s ready when you are! Here’s a tenderloin filet, and it was perfect!





Happy Sous Viding!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 29, 2022)

Thanks for the ideas folks. The wife laughs at me and my new cooking “toys” And you enablers on here feeding my addiction.  But she enjoys what I cook and is my biggest fan. So I got a win in all categories.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 29, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Thanks for the ideas folks.


Sirloin tip 





Don't forget the higher temp cooks .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 29, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Did you post the anise cure pork loin? Sounds delicious.


I didn't . Let me see what pics I have . I can get the info of how it was done .


----------



## LoydB (Jun 29, 2022)

No better way to do beef.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> So I’ve broken into sous vide. Haley,
> 
> hecXCV
> ,  (my daughter) got me a Crux unit for Father’s Day. I bought a Everie container off Amazon. It came with the sleeve and rack. Nice little set up.
> ...



That's Great, Jim!!
I'm glad you're getting into SV!!
I'll bet that Loin was really good!!  Like.
I got a couple quick tips, you may or may not need;
When you vacuum a bag for SV, get as much air as out you can, or some of the things will try to float!!
And when searing, a torch you'll find is best for getting low spots & edges.

Bear


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 29, 2022)

You’re going to love shrimp. It’s a game changer. Veggies, too, especially carrots. And 

 Bearcarver
  is right about using a torch. It’s a great way to sear but you don’t get the charcoal flavor. The rest of it is so good, though, you won’t notice.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jul 3, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I didn't . Let me see what pics I have . I can get the info of how it was done .


Also interested...Mississippi Pot Roast, too!

Rick


----------



## sandyut (Jul 3, 2022)

Nice work!  so many options for the SV.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 3, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Also interested...Mississippi Pot Roast, too!








						Chuck roast beef
					

Getting some good prices on beef here lately . I have a freezer full , but couldn't pass on this one . So instead of freezing I broke out the Anova .   In the bag with the meat : Lipton soup mix 4 tbls ranch dressing mix ( I used a bulk mix my son had that was regular ranch ) Garlis cloves...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



I'll get the info on the pork and post it in a thread .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 3, 2022)

Looks great Jim! You'll love your SV... and a personal preference of what you like and don't like. 

Ryan


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jul 3, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Chuck roast beef
> 
> 
> Getting some good prices on beef here lately . I have a freezer full , but couldn't pass on this one . So instead of freezing I broke out the Anova .   In the bag with the meat : Lipton soup mix 4 tbls ranch dressing mix ( I used a bulk mix my son had that was regular ranch ) Garlis cloves...
> ...


Thanks, I love this pot roast!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 3, 2022)

Here's some reading for ya...



			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 3, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> So I’ve broken into sous vide.


Looking good there, Jim. Don't own one so I've never tried it and have never eaten anything cooked this way. Now you guys are convincing me to buy a new toy...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 3, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Looking good there, Jim. Don't own one so I've never tried it and have never eaten anything cooked this way. Now you guys are convincing me to buy a new toy...


We would never help you spend your money! You act like we are a bunch of enablers or something! 

Ryan


----------

